# Any opinion on International Sportsman's Exposition



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

for reasons well discussed on this forum, I have made the personal decision that I will not support SFW or attend the Hunting and Conservation Expo.

(I really hope they monitor this site and feel some of the disappointment.)

I do however enjoy occasionally attending Sportsman's shows. Any opinion on the value of ISE?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The taxidermy moved from the hunt expo to this ise show. It's a little more outdoors than it hunting specific. Dutch oven and other stuff also. Adam eakle gives away a fishing trip at this one too


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good for you watcher.. If everyone stayed away from the expo we'd have quite a few more tags in the general draw and a few less millionaire's making the dwr pimp our resources . I too don't support it


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

quakeycrazy said:


> Good for you watcher.. If everyone stayed away from the expo we'd have quite a few more tags in the general draw and a few less millionaire's making the dwr pimp our resources . I too don't support it


No, they would just auction off the un-drawn tags.

The revenue is too too too good.

10% goes to expo fees

30% benefits that species directly

60% goes to the group (MDF, SFW, etc)

Money Money Money


----------

